
Restoring the Gold Filter in Deus Ex: Human Revolution – Director’s Cut - corysama
https://cookieplmonster.github.io/2020/04/26/dxhr-dc-gold-filter/
======
elteto
I've never been an avid gamer, more of a casual one, but I am so glad I played
Deus Ex: Human Revolutions all the way through. It didn't feel like a game,
more like experiencing an interactive sci-fi book. The story, the settings,
the _music_, absolutely fantastic. I still sometimes listen to the soundtrack
when doing work (it is available in Spotify).

I would encourage sci-fi fans to give it a try, you can pick it up for cheap
nowadays and you won't need top hw to play it (although it won't hurt either).

Edit:

Then entire soundtrack is also on YT [0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyG6YMLEWus](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyG6YMLEWus)

~~~
Trasmatta
If you liked Deux Ex, I highly recommend checking out Prey (the 2017 one) and
Dishonored. They share the same game design philosophy, the so called
"immersive sim".

~~~
on_and_off
and when you are trough with these, the original deus ex is still an awesome
game.

The main thing that got very old between the game release and nowadays is that
conspiracy theory were a joke in 2000, but twenty years later they are taken
very seriously by way too many people, including the current US president.

Also, this kind of game is often called "immersive sim", it has seen a mini
resurgence in the last years.

Breath of the wild fits in that genre as well, so does MGS5 or Rimworld. They
are all very different from Deus Ex, so it really depends on what you liked in
that game.

~~~
Trasmatta
Yeah, the original Deus Ex is still one of my all time favorites. It's a bit
harder to go back to now, but it's still fun, especially if you use a few mods
to modernize things. (I prefer the GMDX overhaul mod.)

It's amazing how much that game accurately predicted.

~~~
ethbro
The original Deus Ex is still an approachable and fun game from a gameplay
perspective, because so many of its gameplay choices became mainstream.

And the story? Timelier every year.

~~~
j9461701
I'm not someone who has a problem with older games - I've gone back and had a
blast with System Shock 2, Baldur's Gate, Mechwarriors 2/3/4, Thief,
Planescape Torment, etc. relatively recently.

But Deus Ex is one of the few classics that I just can't get to click. It just
feels too clunky and ugly, with a lot of the mechanics coming across as ...not
to my preferences let's say. Even after I've completed the whole campaign two
times over I still just don't "get it". As for the plot getting timelier, to
be honest it still just came across as conspiracy gibberish to my ear. I
dunno, maybe I'm just not smart enough for it.

~~~
Trasmatta
> to be honest it still just came across as conspiracy gibberish to my ear

Warren Spector said that his initial idea for the game was "what if every
conspiracy theory was true?", so that's pretty intentional. So as long as you
buy into that conceit, there's a lot of amazingly clever writing in the game.

My favorite conversation in the game is probably the one with the AI Morpheus:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-bijO3uEw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-bijO3uEw)

~~~
JetSpiegel
My favourite is the sub-plot about the two coffee chains. No spoilers!

------
Barrin92
Big fan of the game and I actually liked the gold filter a lot. The designers
described the art style of the game as cyber-renaissance, mixing the premodern
larger than life characters and themes of remaking mankind and so on with the
technical futuristic stuff.

I thought that was a pretty unique take and I found the art direction of the
newer Deus Ex game to be bland in comparison.

~~~
m-p-3
And the presence of triangle shapes throughout the environment, the design
team did an amazing job.

~~~
bnjf
Indeed. While playing, I enjoyed taking a moment to stealth up and appreciate
the level design, and so did a lot of other folks [1].

[1] - [https://unrealitymag.com/the-strange-wonderful-ceilings-
of-d...](https://unrealitymag.com/the-strange-wonderful-ceilings-of-deus-ex/)

------
troughway
One of the things I liked about the Bloom effect used in DXHR is that, in
addition to the gold filter look, it gave the game a very "dream" like
appearance, similar to how Prince of Persia Sands of Time did it.

It used to be a very abused effect back in the mid-2000s when it first started
to become popular with games like Tron, and to some degree DXHR abused it as
well to achieve that aesthetic. However, I want to say that it did it
tastefully nonetheless.

~~~
stuart78
Seeing these screenshots reminded me of all that bloom-abuse, which feels like
a hallmark of the xbox 360 era. Seeing these shots was a good reminder that it
could be tastefully used.

------
manigandham
The original Deus-Ex is still one of my all-time favorites and a top 10 video
game ever, right up there with Half-Life and others.

What's especially crazy is how much of that story line has become true.

------
bmn__
You never asked for this, but _Ross 's Game Dungeon: Deus Ex - Human
Revolution_ is a delightful critique of the subject matter (a.k.a. lemon blast
mode):
[https://youtu.be/vYLEuQrvND0?t=351](https://youtu.be/vYLEuQrvND0?t=351)

------
debug-desperado
"I can’t explain what is going on here from the technical side, but I assume
the shader got converted incorrectly from the source platform (possibly Wii
U)."

The consensus from Steam forum posts is that the Director's Cut version is
littered with downgrades throughout: missing gold filter, lower res textures
in places, lighting differences, etc. Also there are many patched-out bugs
that had regressions with the Director's Cut.

It's still a great game, and I applaud the author's efforts to restore it. I'd
wager that the effort to bring this version of the game from Wii U back to PC
was a merge from hell and too many things just got looked over.

------
cartoonfoxes
A funny easter egg mentioned in the developer commentary - if you look closely
the empty paintbucket prop that can be found scattered throughout levels are
colored as though they contained gold paint.

